# Favorite Literary death



## Drew (Jul 17, 2006)

In the spirit of the movie thread...

Svidrigalov in "Crime and Punishment." The guy is bar-none the greatest tragic villian i've run across in the entire world literary canon.


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 17, 2006)

Jack Shaftoe in Neal Stephenson's Baroque cycle

3 1000+ pages books (now split into 6 volumes) and the hero jack buys it in the end.

if you like historical fiction this is a must read


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 17, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> 3 1000+ pages books (now split into 6 volumes) and the hero jack buys it in the end.




well, thats 3000 pages of literature i no longer need to read lol


----------



## noodles (Jul 17, 2006)

The Dark Tower Series by Steven King.



Spoiler



Eddie getting killed at the end of an epic battle in the last book. I never saw that one coming in a million years. I honestly expected him to make it to the end.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

I hated that one. ^ HATED, bro. 

I don't think I have a favorite literary death.


----------



## Drew (Jul 17, 2006)

That;s because you haven't read "Crime and Punishment."  

[action=Drew]thinks TDW is secretly hoping David Foster Wallace dies of an infected papercut while working on his next novel.[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

Drew said:


> That;s because you haven't read "Crime and Punishment."
> 
> [action=Drew]thinks TDW is secretly hoping David Foster Wallace dies of an infected papercut while working on his next novel.[/action]


 I ended up sending the Infinite Joke back, dude. I guess the joke was on me, as in, Ha ha, motherfucker. You think you can actually enjoy this? 

Man, I told ya. I just can NOT get into literary fiction. *shrug*


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 17, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> well, thats 3000 pages of literature i no longer need to read lol



Well there are 3 main characters.....


----------



## noodles (Jul 17, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I hated that one. ^ HATED, bro.



Which is why I love it. It had the desired effect on me. I fuckin' chucked the book across the room when i read it, and spent the next half an hour drinking a couple of beers and saying, "WHY?!?" a lot. That death effected me more strongly than any other book I have read, which is why I chose it.

In the end, remember that it is fiction, and having an emotional reaction is "enjoying" the book. 



Spoiler



Every death that followed Eddie's paled in comparison to it, because the breaking of the tet was the greatest blow. I was toughened up for what was to follow, although I remember saying, "He had to go a kill the bumbler, too?!?!"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 17, 2006)

^  I agree completely with King doing it that way. I wouldn't have done it different myself. It was perfect. (I don't generally appreciate the conventional endings typical in fictional works, anyway.)

I still hated it, though. Fucking HATED it.


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2006)

noodles said:


> The Dark Tower Series by Steven King.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree 100000%.


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2006)

Gonna chime in with Moiraine in Wheel of Time 3 or so.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 18, 2006)

Chris said:


> Gonna chime in with Moiraine in Wheel of Time 3 or so.


How do I put in them spoiler thingies? 'Cause, uh... well, NM.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2006)

I heard she comes back in 11 anyway, but since I didn't get that far (I have to start over, I tried and I'm totally lost) it still counts!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 18, 2006)

Chris said:


> I heard she comes back in 11 anyway, but since I didn't get that far (I have to start over, I tried and I'm totally lost) it still counts!


 No corpse, no count, Admini-boy!

It was a good candidate, though.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2006)

10 books in and it's still a corpse to me! 

[action=Chris]is just being difficult[/action]


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 18, 2006)

Aenea at the end of Dan Simmons' 'Endymion' books...just because Raul doesn't get what's happenned regarding the father of her child until right at the very end...I'd seen that one coming a mile off! Makes the ending all the more bittersweet...

Oh, and Hector in the Iliad...so very sad!


----------



## noodles (Jul 18, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I still hated it, though. Fucking HATED it.



So did Roland.


----------



## Drew (Jul 18, 2006)

You fuckers won't stop cluttering up my literary threads with talk of this Dark Tower crap. I'm going to just have to bite the bullet and read the damned things.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 18, 2006)

^ Funny!


----------



## noodles (Jul 18, 2006)

Drew said:


> I'm going to just have to bite the bullet and read the damned things.



Ka.


----------

